# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hier ben ik dan

## vlinder57

hallo allemaal,

ik ben vlinder en ben medisch zeer geintresseerd(schrijf ik dit goed?) en wil er alles over weten. Ik slik van alles en nog wat om het leven zo aangenaam mogelijk te maken. Ik ben bijna geheel aan bed gebonden, inmiddels al zo'n 35 jaar maar vermaak me prima. Heb 1 prachtige vriendin, en door haar zit ik nu hier. Lieve Sietske ik hou je in de gaten hoor, geen stiekeme dingen whahahha..
Ik heb 3 hondjes, 1 mopshond van 7 en 2 chihuahua's. 1 moeder van 2 en dochter van 5 mnd. (Ja hondjes dan he, geen kinderen)en een hele lieve man.
Nou dit is voor nu wel weer even voldoende en ga even het forum lezen. 

groetjes vlinder

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve vlinder,
echt leuk dat je hier ook bent!!
en...........helpt je pil al bij jou???

----------


## Karin63

Van harte welkom op het forum vlinder! Wens je hier een fijne tijd toe.
Groetjes van Karin  :Smile:

----------

